# Making a pen from pencils...



## elyk864

Bought the pencils at the dollar store and poured some alumilite with a little bit of blue dye to make the blank.


----------



## LouCee

Looks great, I like it!


----------



## elyk864

LouCee said:


> Looks great, I like it!


Thanks, it was a fun project.


----------



## alanemorrison

A good colourful pen
Well done
Alan


----------



## Jim15

Great work.


----------



## WarEagle90

That is a cool pen.  I would love to make one of those blanks for a pen for my sister-in-law who is an artist and art teacher.  She would certainly think it was cool too.


----------



## bsshog40

Cool pen! Great idea!


----------



## elyk864

WarEagle90 said:


> That is a cool pen.  I would love to make one of those blanks for a pen for my sister-in-law who is an artist and art teacher.  She would certainly think it was cool too.


You just need some alumilite, dye, pressure pot, and some pencils. It was honestly very easy to make.


----------



## Dalecamino

I've seen this done before. This one looks great!


----------



## TonyL

well worth the effort. beautiful


----------



## magpens

Very well done !!!


----------



## jttheclockman

Did you cut the strips into staves and glue and then pour the resin. You had to do something different than what others do because the sides are usually oval and not round all the way around.


----------



## elyk864

Just cut sections, braced the mold so they stayed lined up. Then poured the resin. Didn't do anything special. 

Another angle.


----------



## jttheclockman

So then you say you drilled down the center of the center row of pencils and inserted tube and that is it. Either that tube is just the right size to not distort those side pencils or something else is going on. I say that because here is an example of someones pencil pen and this is what you see most of the time. Maybe the trick is 3 rows of pencils as opposed to 2.


----------



## mark james

Well done!  I love the final product.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jttheclockman

OK I have looked at this pen a few times now. Are you constantly showing us the "A" side of the pen. Being I never used this kit I am not sure how it operates. It looks like it is a slide system . The reason I am saying this I am trying to reference the clip to the row of pencils you are showing. There is no way that you get perfect rows of pencils on 4 sides. Not the way you have them layed out in the mold or at least my mind can wrap around this.  I can see the top and bottom being the good sides but unless you turned the pencils on their sides that would be the only way that I see you would have a fighting chance to being close to perfect all around.  But from your photo of the mold you did not do that.  Could you show us the 4 sides to the pen so I can sleep at nights. Thanks.


----------



## elyk864

Here are some more pics, I didn't have any other angles of the finished product but the one pic. Didn't realize I posted such a mind bender lol.


----------



## jttheclockman

You are not doing anything different than anyone else then from your photo on the lathe. It is not that is a mind bender at all. I kept seeing the same photo with the clip moved and thought you figured out a way to make that one true row of pencils to be the same all the way around the tube. Do that and then you have something.  That is the only reason I was asking. I like to see new things.

I avoided the look with the wood and here was my version of the colored pencil pen.


----------



## OZturner

Excellent Pencil Pen Kyle.
You had a number of us scratching our Head's having seen the Photograph, you posted with the Perfectly Round Pencils, neatly Lined Up like a Platoon of Soldiers, But it all came clear with the Photograph on the Lathe, where we could see the Elongated Cut Pencils on the sides of the Blank,
Great Work,
Brian.


----------



## penicillin

Me too. I kept looking at the photo and wondering whether it looked the same all the way 'round. I am glad to learn that I am not the only one. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Woodchipper

Unique, to say the least. My first thought was, "Why go to the trouble when you can use a pen kit to make a pen." I don't do casting but I like your blank and how you line up the pencils in a neat order. Complements are in order!


----------



## deeceedub

I think Turners Warehouse is carrying some of these blanks, as well.  I’ve done several as teacher gifts and they are always a huge hit.


----------



## elyk864

deeceedub said:


> I think Turners Warehouse is carrying some of these blanks, as well.  I’ve done several as teacher gifts and they are always a huge hit.



Didn't even know they were a thing, turns out they are about 45min from me. Might have to take a trip down there.


----------



## deeceedub

elyk864 said:


> Didn't even know they were a thing, turns out they are about 45min from me. Might have to take a trip down there.


  Yours looks great! I don’t cast my own blanks, so I have to rely on you guys who do.


----------



## VA Jim

When you're done turning you've got exposed pencil lead - yes?  Do you put on a coat of CA layer after you've turned?  
It does look neat :=)


----------



## elyk864

VA Jim said:


> When you're done turning you've got exposed pencil lead - yes?  Do you put on a coat of CA layer after you've turned?
> It does look neat :=)


Yes once I am done turning it, I do a CA finish.


----------



## FGarbrecht

Very handsome pen!  What hardware is that?


----------



## elyk864

FGarbrecht said:


> Very handsome pen!  What hardware is that?








						Clip Bolt Action Pen Kit - Stainless Steel
					

A bit more modern interpretation of the popular bolt action pen kit. Designed as an everyday carry pen to feel great in the hand; with a slim, lightweight and well-balanced body that you will not want to put it down.Mix & Match this kit with any other Pen Kits to achieve the best discount levels!




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## FGarbrecht

elyk864 said:


> Clip Bolt Action Pen Kit - Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> A bit more modern interpretation of the popular bolt action pen kit. Designed as an everyday carry pen to feel great in the hand; with a slim, lightweight and well-balanced body that you will not want to put it down.Mix & Match this kit with any other Pen Kits to achieve the best discount levels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.exoticblanks.com


Wow, you have a beautiful website and gorgeous pens.  Makes me want to buy some....


----------



## elyk864

FGarbrecht said:


> Wow, you have a beautiful website and gorgeous pens.  Makes me want to buy some....


Thank you very much, I don't have much prebuilt as I like to make them to order.


----------



## Gthoon

elyk864 said:


> Bought the pencils at the dollar store and poured some alumilite with a little bit of blue dye to make the blank.
> View attachment 219795
> View attachment 219796
> View attachment 219797


Fantastic job mate


----------

